# Circuito grande en multisim



## jaironeus (Jul 4, 2009)

hola pues soy nuevo en esto de los foros, estudio ingenieria electronica y pues tengo  que entregar un proyecto final en multisim es un circuito algo extenso pero ya lo termine el problema es que lo dividi en dos y a la hora de unirlos el multisim se pone muy lento y cuando le doy simular me sale un herror pero por separado los dos circuitos si funcionan quisiera saber si hay alguna forma de solucionar este problema ya sea mejorando la velocidad del multisim o cualquier otra forma "el circuito es una calculadora en bcd y esta echo solamente con compuertas basicas y sumadoras 7483"
agradeceria mucho que alguien me diera una solucion pues falta poco tiempo para entregar el proyecto


----------

